
Ask HN: Amazon WorkMail as an alternative to Gmail? - bdz
I want to switch from Gmail and I&#x27;m considering the Amazon WorkMail. I know Proton and Fastmail exist but I&#x27;m curious if anyone has experience with WorkMail as a personal email?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;workmail&#x2F;features&#x2F;
======
giaour
I ended up moving to FastMail because workmail does not support catch-all
addressing. It’s just a hosted exchange server, so the UI is very similar to
what you would get with Office365 or an outlook.com email address.

As with most paid email setups, WorkMail won’t show you any ads or mine your
correspondence for better ad targeting, so definitely a step up from Gmail. I
recall you being able to choose the AWS region in which your WorkMail instance
is deployed, whereas with FastMail your data falls under Australian
jurisdiction.

~~~
akulbe
As an aside, if you're a paying G-Suite user you don't get {mined for,
bombarded with} ads either.

~~~
dontbenebby
I've been considering switching to Protonmail since then my old emails would
be encrypted.

A 10+ year old trove of emails is a target both for hackers and overzealous
judges. (Stored Communications Act means they don't need a warrant for >6
month old emails)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stored_Communications_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stored_Communications_Act)

